# Noisy Furnace



## haleraiser (Jul 28, 2004)

Greetings All,

A couple of weeks ago we took our 28RSS out for the weekend and had a great time. We went to the San Jose, CA area. It was a little cold in the evenings, so we ran the heater(furnace).

The furnace worked great, keeping us warm, but I noticed that the unit running under the dinette table was noisy and at times would vibrate some making it louder still. We were able to sleep through it, but I still get the feeling it shouldn't be making that type of noise.

Which brings me to my question. Is the furnace loud when it runs? What of the vibrating and additional noise? Should that be expected? Is there a mod that has been used to fix this problem?

If this question has been asked or addressed before, I apologize. I did search to see if the topic had been covered and came up with nothing.

Lorenzo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can expect a lot of fan noise but it should not vibrate.

You can cut down some on the fan noise with an inlet filter. Its not set up for one but you can mod the inlet grill to add one.

The kids have it best being in the bunk room it will be nice and quite.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately the furnaces tend to be rather noisy, nature of the beast I guess. This is our second trailer and the furnace in the first one was just as noisy as this one, but there are no vibration noises though.

If there is a vibration noise on and off, there may be a loose duct, loose mounting screw or something rubbing against the furnace. That would be something worth checking out. The best way to do that would be to open up where the furnace is while it is running and see if you can locate the vibration. Watch out though, there's probably some hot surfaces in there while it's running.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ours is loud...but worth the noise! Mine probably gets used more than most. (ND) Mine doesn't have any vibration though.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, it is noisy. When camping with electic, we use a SafeHeat portable electric heater with thermostat to keep us warm at night. That way, no furnace noise. When dry camping, we have no choice, but are getting used to the noise. The kids say they hear nothing at night while sleeping in the bunk house. They wouldn't hear a parade go through the bunk house either.

Randy


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Ours is also noisy so we bought a Heat Dish electric heater it works great and no noise. we got it at Costco dry camping we put up with the noise.

jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ours has noise to it as well. Our family has no problems sleeping with it on







. It is well worth it not to get up in the middle of the night and use a cold toilet







.There is no vibration.

What we do is use a small electric heater with a temp control. The Heater is quiet and does not use propane. I figure that I am paying for shore power, why use my propane? I use the furnace as backup and dry camping only.

Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

This is the third rv that I have had all three have had the same noisy heater under the sofa. This time we bought a small electric heater with a thermostat and it works great. I set the furnace a few degrees cooler just in case the electric can't keep up but it never comes on.
John


----------



## haleraiser (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, thanks everyone! I really do appreciate all the responses. It seems to be the general consenus that the furnace is noisy. Fair enough, I was trying to make sure if it was something I need to take it in for service or not. Doesn't look like it. I will probably look into the vibrating myself, as suggested by Mike(camping479).

Just a note, I am compelled to compliment this site for the terrific responses and all the great information. This site has been a gold mine of help and I just need to say thanks to all!

Lorenzo


----------

